# Extra Gun and Caliber



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

For example purposes imagine you have your preps in order, and instead of an ounce of gold you decide to pour that $1300 into a collectible yet very usable 1911 in a caliber you don't stock - like 10mm. It's purely an add on, an unnecessary addition, and a just to have back up should all else fail. 

How many rounds would you store for it?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Personally I would store a minimum of 500 rds, more if possible.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Ripon said:


> For example purposes imagine you have your preps in order, and instead of an ounce of gold you decide to pour that $1300 into a collectible yet very usable 1911 in a caliber you don't stock - like 10mm. It's purely an add on, an unnecessary addition, and a just to have back up should all else fail.
> 
> How many rounds would you store for it?


Like NotSo stated, 500rds minimum. I LOVE my .45 but to me the next best handgun caliber is 10mm. It is also fun to shoot.. If you are looking at the 1911 frame. I would HIGHLY recommend the Colt Delta Elite in 10mm... One of my absolute favorites.. That said, make sure you are stocked up on your primary rounds and stuff first. It sounds like you are. We went and got our FN 5.7's and had people say it was stupid.. No, it is what we WANTED and our other calibers are stocked pretty damn well.. If you have the money, why not splurge? Go ahead and grab the 10mm..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What do you do when you run out of ammo. Are you equipped to reload?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It would not be a 10mm but as for rounds 500-1000 as cash supply would allow


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I think I currently have around 600 rounds for my primary handgun due to good weather and an itchy trigger finger, but it is a common calibur. I have the means to reload around 500 more rounds. I normally keep a mix of target and defensive loads of around 1000 rds. 

If I were going to go with a different calibur I would likely go with 500 rounds and the means to reload it as well.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

After having dispensed with everything except 9mm and .45 because of ammo cost and availability I would keep 1000 rounds for my carry guns and a couple boxes for any odd calibers. At 50 rounds per box handgun ammo adds up quickly. I can get 1000 rounds of 9mm for $279.89. That is new brass Federal. That's what sits in the ammo cans. I also have a few hundred rounds of cheaper stuff that I keep on hand for the range. I'm never below 1000 since the freak-out.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A minimum of three years worth of ammo considering your normal consumption.

If you shoot once a week and fire ten rounds then that is 520 rounds per year. Three years would be 1560 rounds. 

If you only shoot once a month and you shoot twenty rounds then 240 rounds per year or a total of 720 rounds in storage.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

If you are looking at it like an investment why not just a few hundred rounds with the rest of the money spent on reloading dies and bullets. As an investment i would only shoot it as as a last resort. NIB holds far better value. I have a 357 Maximum 100 rounds, cast and dies with it. It has never been fired and we plan on it staying that way.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Enough that you could feasibly carry, along with anything else you might want to carry somewhere if you had to. 500rds is a good number, but not practical if you need to carry it somewhere-especially .45 ammo.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Mike45 said:


> Enough that you could feasibly carry, along with anything else you might want to carry somewhere if you had to. 500rds is a good number, but not practical if you need to carry it somewhere-especially .45 ammo.


True enough, 500 rounds of .45 ammo would be pretty heavy to carry, but IMO carrying everything that you need on your back is something you do as a last resort. I can always leave ammo if I am forced to take off, but if I need more after the SHTF then it might be pretty difficult.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Ripon said:


> For example purposes imagine you have your preps in order, and instead of an ounce of gold you decide to pour that $1300 into a collectible yet very usable 1911 in a caliber you don't stock - like 10mm. It's purely an add on, an unnecessary addition, and a just to have back up should all else fail.
> 
> How many rounds would you store for it?


I always have at least 1,000 rounds for each gun, not just each caliber. I would not consider a gun in a caliber that might be difficult to find. I only have 5 calibers: .223/5.56, .308, 9mm, .45, and .22. I realize that ammo in a hard to find caliber might be valuable but only if I planned to stay put. If I have to bug out, I'm only taking stuff I KNOW I can use or trade.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Good advice so far and I'm in the 500rds camp. My thoughts are if you reload then you need to have components on hand to load that many even if you don't have the loaded rounds on hand. I'm guessing this would not be a SHTF weapon except as a last resort so I wouldn't go overboard stockpiling ammo for it but I would definitely keep the components on hand to load them. 10mm is a hell of a cartridge but I imagine the ammo isn't going to be cheap and reloading would definitely bring down costs, hell reloading is the only way I can afford to shoot my .45 Colts at somewhere in the neighborhood of $25-30 for 50rds for factory ammo.

-Infidel


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i shoot about 200 rounds per week. is 7200 per yr so id need min 21,600 rounds on hand with the three yr theory. heh i am more comfortable with a 10-15 yr rule  and maybe some for my friends too.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i shoot about 200 rounds per week. is 7200 per yr so id need min 21,600 rounds on hand with the three yr theory. heh i am more comfortable with a 10-15 yr rule  and maybe some for my friends too.


 I like how you think


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i disagree with infidel. I'd totally go overboard stockpiling


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i disagree with infidel. I'd totally go overboard stockpiling


There's no such thing as too much ammo, so it's impossible to go overboard. Ammo is like guns. If you know how much or how many you have, you don't have enough.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'll throw in my two cents. First, I absolutely LOVE 1911's and would never try and talk someone out buying one. That said, if you're looking to purchase (and not shoot) a collectable I see no need to get it in an "off" caliber except perhaps for .38 Super. If you want to get one in something other than .45 that you might have to use in a SHTF scenario then I'd get one in 9mm due to commonality of ammo. Now, if you have your heart set on a 10mm then as others have said I'd vote for 500 rounds. 

What is it that you have your eye on?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I've bought or owned the odd caliber, not a 10mm per se, more like a 32-20 or a 358 Win. Both were great calibers and a lot of fun to shoot and reload ammunition for. I didn't store much ammo for them, maybe a couple of boxes and that's about it. Just enough ammo so that I could take them out from time to time and get some enjoyment from shooting them.

My tendency is to double up on firearms that have an application that suits my prepping or hunting need. So if I had a little extra cash it would be more likely directed towards getting another firearm that I feel is useful or that I have stacked up the ammo up for.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd buy a Glock 20 for $500 and spend $500 on as much ammo as it would buy. Take the left over 300 bucks and stock up on other items, food, mags, etc. Would never waste that much on a 1911, collector especially.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Chipper said:


> I'd buy a Glock 20 for $500 and spend $500 on as much ammo as it would buy. Take the left over 300 bucks and stock up on other items, food, mags, etc. *Would never waste that much on a 1911, collector especially.*


A good 1911 is NEVER a waste ... especially if it happens to have a rampant pony on the slide


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

10MM is a awesome caliber much overlooked and gaining popularity do it and reload yourself stock up to 1500rds. Might I recommend the kimber stainless target change out the slide spring for a #22lb spring and you'll be able to shoot the loads that gun was meant for, with a FMJ round it will defeat lvl IIIA soft armor.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

If I where to spend that type of money on a "spare" gun the amount of ammo I would want to have for it would depend on what I plan to do with it. If its a back up for if SHTF then I would want 500 rounds minimum for it. If it was something to hunt or target shooting with maybe 250 to sight it in and play around with it. If its something I might use as trade bait in a shtf maybe 100-150 rounds enough so someone would want to trade for it but not enough to where I would have to worry about storing a lot of ammo for it or traveling with that ammo, before I trade the weapon.

The best way I can equate to what you talking about is how I hunt with a 7mm rem mag and I love the round and the rifle. However in a shtf situation it would not be the rifle I grab if I had to bug out or throw lead down range. I only keep 250-300 rounds on hand for it, and while I reload its not something worth stock piling a ton of ammo for. I would rather have .308 or 223 or 12g and 22 ammo as there tend to be more people with those calibers and more ways I can use that ammo.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Personally, I think your idea is flawed. You mention 1911. If you already have one in 45 or 9mm get another maybe a different model though. Mags & ammo to be the same.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

If your running a 1911 just get a slide & barrel for 10mm. One gun several caliber choices. Saves money in the long run.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I do not believe that would work.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I think if a person wants to try different calibers and such, that's great. Provided they have the where with all to do so without shorting themselves on grocery money or preps. There are two things going on here the enjoyment factor, and prepping. 

Would I buy a 10mm for the enjoyment factor? sure if that's what I wanted. Would I buy a 10mm for prepping? probably not. Now all we need is somebody to chime in saying that odd calibers are perfect/ideal for prepping and this thread would be complete.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

You mean personnel side arm, calibers 9mm, 40 Cal, or 45 Cal. (common) are the only calibers I have. you can use them for trading material, also. as for reloading try a classic lee reloader, it's slow, but with out TV to watch you need something to do. How much ammo do you need? answer, you can never have to much ammo, so take what you think and double it. then double again. 

MOLON LABE


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> If your running a 1911 just get a slide & barrel for 10mm. One gun several caliber choices. Saves money in the long run.


It may work but make sure you headspace the weapon before you shoot it. Go and No Go gages are about $80.00 dollars at Brownells or Midway.

MOLON LABE


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Extra gun would be a cross bow and bolts.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I like how shotlady thinks!!! I already have my stashes in 4 different states that I can go to. I cast my own boolits and have powder, primers and cases waiting in each place. I know how to make black powder just in case. 

As far as an extra gun and caliber.... I am a fan of the 1911 platform and 10mm is probably the best caliber. I would want to have enough components to last 2 to 3 lifetimes.


Doc


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

PaulS said:


> A minimum of three years worth of ammo considering your normal consumption.
> 
> If you shoot once a week and fire ten rounds then that is 520 rounds per year. Three years would be 1560 rounds.
> 
> If you only shoot once a month and you shoot twenty rounds then 240 rounds per year or a total of 720 rounds in storage.


Once again I like your line of thinking and I am on board with that!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I have guns that I consider secondary. My primary calibers that I would use if the SHTF is .45 acp and .357 mag/38 spcl for me, and a 9mm and .22 for my wife. I also have a .40 cal that is a secondary. When stocking up on ammo, I focus on the primary handguns since they are the ones I will depend on. The secondary pistol, the .40 cal, is just that, secondary. I keep around 500 rds for it, but since I do not have unlimited funds, instead of buying more rounds for it, I focus on ammo for my primary weapons. I do have the reloading dies for every caliber of rifle/handgun that I own, but finding components for them can sometimes be challenging.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm in the 1000rds per gun camp. I have multiples in my primary guns so stock accordingly. Those are semi-auto's. I do find that I stock less for my revolvers since I shoot them much less frequently. I would like to have a minimum of 500 each for them but gotta work on that. A couple i don't worry about so much. For instance, I have an ancient S&W .32 Long that I never shoot and only keep 100rds for it. It's a last resort gun. If I'm still alive by the time I get to that one I'm prolly pretty much done for.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Maybe I'm wrong but I don't consider any firearm secondary. In my job I've always gone by the adage of "The proper tool for a job". Yah, I know I can beat a nail into the wood with a ratchet wrench but... Once i started prepping, I sold off certain firearms to eliminate the plethora of different calibers I needed. I consolidated down to the least calibers I need for firearms I owned. I wasn't happy at the prospect that my wife couldn't handle a .45 ACP and I had to add 9mm to my supplies. Besides the $500 for the pistol, I had to lay out another $500 on ammo for her. That prevented me from purchasing a long range firearm for hunting/defense until last year. Now I have the barest minimum of ammo for it and have to save for more. IMHO commonality of calibers in firearms in my preps as well as what's available in the world outside my home makes the most sense. Once I feel I have sufficient ammo for my collection of firearms, I'll start adding firearms of the same caliber I already own. Maybe even duplicates of the same firearm.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I have weapons that I use and plan to use, and others that I have that I have come into possession of through trades or because it is a caliber that might come in handy, or they are just fun to shoot. The 2nd ones are what I consider secondary. I have a 45-70 Sharps made by Pedersoli. I have taken it hunting, it gives me a rifle that fires the 45-70 round, it is fun to shoot, but it would be my last choice in any type of SHTF scenario. When buying ammo with limited resources I will focus primarily on other calibers before purchasing allot of 45-70 rounds. I also have a muzzle loader. It is a secondary gun that I own primarily because I like to shoot it. 

The question was how much ammo for a pistol that you are not planning on using as your main or primary pistol. My answer for that type is 500 rounds, but have more for those that you are planning on using as your main pistols.


----------



## bushrat (Oct 21, 2013)

Ripon said:


> For example purposes imagine you have your preps in order, and instead of an ounce of gold you decide to pour that $1300 into a collectible yet very usable 1911 in a caliber you don't stock - like 10mm. It's purely an add on, an unnecessary addition, and a just to have back up should all else fail. How many rounds would you store for it?


Personally, if I were buying it as a back up if everything else failed I would want something similar to what I already had. That way it would use the same ammo so I wouldn't have to stock another (more costly) caliber, use the same holsters and other accessories, and manual of arms were the same. And considering another perspective, why not a good selection of parts for the existing weapon? Just fix the problem; it should save some money you could use for additional supplies, ammo, parts, tools, etc. Just my 02 cents.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Notice that no one has suggested a cap and ball revolver like the 1860 colt or the 1858 remington. you have several options with regards to powder (Pyrodex, Black, 777 just to name a few) and at 25 grains per charge a pound translates into 280 or so rounds.

They are messy, a bit hard to load, and require diligent cleaning,


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Like NotSo stated, 500rds minimum. I LOVE my .45 but to me the next best handgun caliber is 10mm. It is also fun to shoot.. If you are looking at the 1911 frame. I would HIGHLY recommend the Colt Delta Elite in 10mm... One of my absolute favorites.. That said, make sure you are stocked up on your primary rounds and stuff first. It sounds like you are. We went and got our FN 5.7's and had people say it was stupid.. No, it is what we WANTED and our other calibers are stocked pretty damn well.. If you have the money, why not splurge? Go ahead and grab the 10mm..


He has to be looking at or for a Delta Elite. It's the only 1911 in 10mm that would be collectible. Bren 10? While collectible, it's not really a 1911. So back to the Delta Elite. 
As for how many rounds to stockpile, I would think 500 would be enough. I don't think your going to take that with you in a TEOTWAWKI bug out scenario and I don't think it would be your primary pistol in a bug in.


----------



## Bazoo (Jun 26, 2014)

Given your scenario, I would go 500 rounds. But i'd be thinking of the value of the gun and ammo as a large trade item when Shtf.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Bazoo said:


> Given your scenario, I would go 500 rounds. But i'd be thinking of the value of the gun and ammo as a large trade item when Shtf.


You would trade a gun and ammo? Think about that - you are arming someone who might use it against you...


----------

